# Website layout advice.



## damian246 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi guys 

I'd like you to review http://www.astrosofa.com if you are into Horoscopes and Zodiacs this page is for you. 
I like the layout pretty much but I never went through to calculate mine. Its is not my page though.


----------



## Frick (Jan 12, 2017)

Pretty sure this doesn't belong here. Just posting links to pages that is.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2017)

astrology is a load of bollocks.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 12, 2017)

GTFO

Astrology is neither tech nor science.

Reported to mods


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone fancy some...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 12, 2017)

Please post in GN its where it belongs   

>>>>>  Mods please either delete of move to GN <<<<<


----------



## Bones (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm not clicking on that link even if I were into such BS nonsense, no telling what the link is really about or what sort of nasties are lurking behind it. 
Just can the spam and move on.......


----------



## qubit (Jan 12, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> astrology is a load of bollocks.


Incorrect: it's _total_ bollocks!


----------



## damian246 (Jan 12, 2017)

Slow down please I asked before and I'm aware that it is not science, although some people believe it to be science. 
I did not ask for clicks neither as I advised about the theme so there is no need to go any further.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2017)

I think OP is asking about site layout/design/programming, not content discussion


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 12, 2017)

damian246 said:


> Slow down please I asked before and I'm aware that it is not science, *although some people believe it to be science*.
> I did not ask for clicks neither as I advised about the theme so there is no need to go any further.



You cannot test Astrology.  It cannot be verified, validated or null hypothesised.  Astrology is akin to religion in that respect.


----------



## qubit (Jan 12, 2017)

@damian246 I think the site has a nice clean design and is easy on the eye. However, I'd use some more colour, as it's a bit too Facebook for me with all that sea of white with blue highlights. It wouldn't surprise me if they've used a generic template.

Oh and such a nice, neat presentation must surely mean that astrology is true, no? After all, it's how you say it, not what you say that counts, innit. 

EDIT: Since you're really after how it looks than the content, then I suggest changing the thread's title so you get taken more seriously. Something like Website Design might be good.


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2017)

qubit said:


> @damian246 I think the site has a nice clean design and is easy on the eye. However, I'd use some more colour, as it's a bit too Facebook for me with all that sea of white with blue highlights. It wouldn't surprise me if they've used a generic template.
> 
> Oh and such a nice, neat presentation must surely mean that astrology is true, no? After all, it's how you say it, not what you say that counts, innit.
> 
> EDIT: Since you're really after how it looks than the content, then I suggest changing the thread's title so you get taken more seriously. Something like Website Design might be good.


I agree! The site looks very nice!


----------



## damian246 (Jan 13, 2017)

First I like to thank you for the comments regarding layout and content. 



the54thvoid said:


> You cannot test Astrology.  It cannot be verified, validated or null hypothesised.  Astrology is akin to religion in that respect.



I do agree that Astrology is a philosophy and I thought that maybe there is a member here in the forum who believes what a horoscope will tell him or her how his or her year will become.  I don't believe in horoscope so I don't have one. To verifier a horoscope which is done on-line one needs to have a horoscope ready made by people first. 

If wanted the outcome could be sent per PM.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 13, 2017)

Horoscopes only tell me what usually happens and it's never usually good. I just stay in bed all day if I can and sleep it out.


----------

